# converting playhouse



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

how??? :blink:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

for what? lol
I have some pics that i took from another forum as i am planning on converting my sheds for the guinea pigs and bunnies x


----------

